# drum brakes



## rasibe (Apr 6, 2005)

need to kno how to remove and install drum brakes. if anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

For what car? Try to find the service manual and it will give you specific directions.


----------



## rasibe (Apr 6, 2005)

a 95 camry


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well generally its all the same, you can take the drum off after removing the wheel by smacking it on the sides with a dead blow. Once the drum is off, you can see the bolts holding the assembly onto the backing plate and remove them.


----------



## rasibe (Apr 6, 2005)

thanks. respect


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

Big Hint!:
Only do one side at a time, that way you have a reference on how to put it back together.


----------

